# Another first army Decision!



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

Hello, so ive been researching 40k for 5 YEARS and I have YET to make an army. I start researching then I dont have money to buy one...but enough is ENOUGH!

Basically SMs are out of the question! everyone I know pretty much plays them. My main opponents are:

Tau, CSM, and SMs!

So an army that doesnt get "raped" by these armies would be nice!

I like a shooty army and I like to accually have to use my head to win games.
Tyranids look awesome but they are a horde army and I cant drop $500 on an army.
I have pretty much talked myself down to a few armies.

*Necrons, Eldar, Dark Eldar, and Chaos Daemons*

Necrons dont have a lot of Variety and are about to get a new codex. Also my friend is willing to give me a Orb Lord, 12 Warriors, 3 Scarabs, and the Codex for FREE so thats a BIG plus!

Dark Eldar's Codex is so old and trying to get the models would be a pain. DE are suppose to get a new codex and new models as well...so i think its a little late to start them up..But i hear they are Fast and kill fast if used right.

Eldar are kind of like DE, arnt as outdated and seem fun to play. But I think the only real competive army is a mech army which would probably be very expensive.

Chaos Daemons seem cool, deep strike in which can be good or bad...but the units look amazing!

If anyone can help me make this decision ive been contemplating for FIVE YEARS...id greatly appreciate it!

*keep in mind. Tau, CSM, and SMs are my main opponents! *


----------



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

Can I get some help please!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

im starting deamons and there units are amazing in looks and power the guo has 6 wounds eternal warrior a 4+ invulnerable and feel no pain that is pretty awesome


----------



## Elrathan (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with Dark Eldar until they get their new codex. Their model range is disgusting and the way that the play will probably change quite drastically since they are so out of date. 

As for necrons, their a solid army but so very bland with 70% of your models being exactly the same. Still, if you can get that much for free it may be the best choice.

Both Eldar and Daemons are very challenging, but very rewarding armies. Daemons rely a little more on luck then Eldar do, mainly because your entire army arrives in reserves, but both can be made to chew through marines due to a high number of ap3 or better weapons (star cannons, hellblades ect). Against Tau, the game is usualy won if you can get enough of your army in CC with them, so both Daemons deepstike and toughness and Eldars mobility can work in your favor.


----------



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

I didn't hear anything about necrons so I take it they arnt very good?

Eldar seem like they would be fun with their fast moving units. But isn't the only good army a mech army? Therefore being very expensive to build?

Chaos Daemons seem amazing! They look awesome but the whole deep striking thing could mess you over and cost the game...

I guess Dark Eldar is outta the question due to their oldness and no news on when the new codex is coming out...

Anyone else have some opinions?

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

you basically chose 4 of the most challenged armies there are. Daemons aren't nearly as awesome as they look in terms of the rules. I started out with them and I really felt I dumped a lot of money on cool looking models and bad advice 

out of those options, I'd wait til november and go for dark eldar, since they'll get a new book and brand new model range. Otherwise, if you want shooty, IG is very nice, but quite expensive to build (since you'll need chimeras, vendetas, LRBTs and so on).

In short, I'd highly recommend going for an army that has a 5th ed. codex. That way you have many workable possibilities and you won't feel like you need to start a new army if you want to try something different. 

Finally, if you think $500 is too much to spend, you should probably change your expectations. For a 2000 point army, you should look at around 1000 usd as a reference. The trick is, though, don't buy everything at once, start slow, try things out, proxy a lot so you know what works before you buy it. And practice, practice, practice. 

hope that helps,

43


----------



## Tossy (Apr 7, 2008)

Personally I would do none of them

You are focusing too much on competitive. When people say competitive in terms of warhammer, they are not saying they will win or lose every game, they are talking tournament worthiness or playing against friends who take the game way to seriously. 

Look at a lot of the lists posted here, most of them say "friendly" 1500 pt eldar for example. Any army is competitive, I even win quite a lot with my Witch Hunters in 5th, it is harder but not impossible. Plus when I roll a 6 for my exorcist shots people cry.

You will spend more time painting the models than playing the models. So pick the army you think looks the best. Secondly, any army is competitive, and you are not going to get one for $500, hell if you like Crons and you are getting them for free, use them. 

Don't worry about which codex is better because 

a. Everyone hates people who do that
b. If all you are worried about is how competitive you are, you are doing it wrong
c. As I said before, most of your time will be painting and looking at your models.
d. Even if you pick up BA or SW you will still be tabled by the guy with more experience with his chosen army, while he is laughing at you for being a codex following tosser

Put simply, I am being harsh, but it took me a while to figure this out. It took me 3 years to pick an army after a lot of research, I landed on the models.

Oh, if you are worried about money, play Warmachine, every army in that game is balanced and you won't have to worry about your friends beating you... which they probably will anyway, even with Tau being as outdated as they are.


----------



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

Well ive been looking for an army for 5 years now...lol...I just cant seem to pick one...I dont really want to be a band wagon guy hence the armies im looking at...I mean...how many people play Dark Eldar and Chaos Daemons?

But basically I want to play an Army that is fun, has lots of options, and isnt going to rape my wallet...

I understand it might take 1k+ to get a 2k army built...im not saying I will ONLY spend 500$ on a full army...thats just about what I want to spend to get started...that would include Paint, codex, rule book, tools, ect...

I want an Army that I cant start out at 500 points and jump up 250 pts every month or so...that way 1) I'm not overwhelmed about Painting and assembling and 2) It gives me time to learn my strengths and weaknesses as I play with all the different units in different point games.

I mean honestly I think Chaos Space Marines look amazing but my friend plays them...I mean trying to play CSM vs CSM seems pointless...and with all his expirence...ugh...it would just be a waste of time...and I think Dark Templars and Blood Angels would be an awesome choice but everyone...everyone and there mother plays space marines...its really depressing...


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats not entirely true considering that he may be able to teach you and that can help you develop your own skills, remember that its not all about winning. You gotta have some fun while playing warhammer or you'd just be defeating the purpose of having a hobby. And also there is absolutely no reason why two Chaos marine armies cant battle each other. Since they are following a particular god or leader, you can assume that your parties are fighting to find out who is the strongest or who will take possesion of some rare icon or something to please their leader and thus get more benefits. There is a reasonable amount of Fluff/Storylines you can make up to justify any battle. But in reality you shouldn't pick a army just cause of the price or how cool some one else thinks they are. My first army was Tyranids and I thought I was really into them but once I hit about 800pts I started to realise that the painting of them was getting quite boring and I found I didnt enjoy the fact that my units were all slave driven by the hive mind. As cool as the preditorial insects slaughtering every one in sight was, I found I was seeking a army with a real sense of purpose and thats what led me to my Deamonhunters.

So if anything follow an army of which you prefer the Storyline/Fluff that way it doesent matter what you choose to do your going to enjoy it.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

ok of everything I would go with daemons. I have played the army since it came out and loved it. Don't believe people when they say daemons suck they simply have played a good daemons. they may require luck but hey it's just a game of dice so just enjoy playing.


----------

